# Strawberry's Kidding Thread-Quads! more pics-polled?



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well im a little late on this but better late then never! 
Strawberry was due on January 7 (day 150). She is about to drive me crazy keeping me waiting like this! I posted about her not having any pre-kidding discharge a few days ago. Well, still none at all! There hasnt been much change with her except this morning i couldnt find her ligs, so hopefully i wont be waiting much longer. Although, she is acting completely normal, shes eatting and is quite active today. Shes not acting like shes going to pop out these babies anytime soon! :GAAH: 
but i really cant feel ligs at all! And ive been checking a few times a day and todays the first time i cant feel them!

I decided to come do a kidding thread to relieve some anxiety!
Is she going to ever have these babies!?!?

Ok pics! I dont know how well they show up but her vulva is very "puffy" and she has dropped tremendously! She doesnt even look like the same fat goat! She's also sunken around her tail.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Can't wait to see what she looks like!

And yeah, they prefer to torture us. I've had does who have weeks of good weather but wait until a freak storm to have their babies. Others who like to go into "false labor" or at least just mock me making me think babies are coming.

I'm sure they'll be here any minute now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

I know the feeling..wait and wait.... :hair:

happy and healthy Kidding... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Oh My......she is huge!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

I have one of these as well..she is still torturing me...her udder feels full to me too...AHHHH :GAAH: I feel your pain  Good luck with your girl


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Let's hope she drops them soon..... :hug:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Well she may be starting to go into labor! Ive missed the beginning of all of my goats kidding before, so im not sure how it starts. But she keeps hunching over real hard....it looks like when a buck "gets" a doe real good, you know how they hunch up...thats what shes doing except she turns sideways a little. And she tries to pee and nothing comes out. Shes also very agitated it seems. I hope shes about to kid because im tired of waiting!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

How exciting! Keep us posted...


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

That's how I knew my doe was in labor. I had never witnessed labor (or birth) but when I seen that I knew.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Thats excellent! Happy Kidding! Can't wait to see what she drops


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Wellllll now shes layin around like nothing's going on! Geeeez here we go with another sleepless night :coffee2:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Sounds like early labor...getting agitated and moving those kids around and "clearing out" (what I call it when they poo and pee a lot before getting down to business.) Once I'm truly certain the ligs are completely gone I've never had a doe go more than 24 hours before kidding, but I HAVE had a doe go that full 24. I didn't sleep for two nights straight watching her. But she looks imminent to me.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Well no babies yet. Shes still doing the hunch thing and is not a happy camper. And she finally has a tiny bit of clear discharge. So im pretty positive she will have them today, but yall know how that goes!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Yay!!!! :stars: 
Can't wait! Hope she drops them soon! 
Make sure to post pics!!!

Thinking pink for you! :kidred: :kidred: 
Keep us posted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

She sounds like she may be preparing for delivery...shifting the kids into the proper position.... some Does can take many hours doing this and are very uncomfortable.... while others do it more quickly.... :hug:


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

She had QUADS!! Three doelings and one buckling! 2 doelings have blue eyes, the cream one and the chocolate brown one and im not sure who is polled yet...im pretty sure the runt chamoisee doeling is polled..but ive never had polled babies so i dont know! Ill post head pictures later and hopefully some of yall can tell if polled or not.

She started hard labor at around 2am and finished having them around 3. Everything went well! They are all healthy and were on their feet in minutes!! One doeling wasnt even cleaned off and she was up and trying to nurse. Crazy babies hehe.

Strawberry is a wonderful perfect mother but the runt baby is having a hard time nursing on her extra large teats so im bottle feeding her but shes out with her mom.

The runt doeling is a tad bit weaker then the others but she took bottle well and i got 4 oz of colostrum in her within 2 hrs of birth and then a few hours later i gave her 4 more oz. I gave her vit e/ selenium gel and nutridrench (just a small amount, not the recommended 2 pumps) Is there anything else i can do for her? She gets up and moves around and seems 
ok but not as strong as the others.

Heres some pics!

Tiny doeling









Doeling (blue eyes)









Doeling (blue eyes)









Buckling









for her?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

Adorable! Congrats :stars:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread*

So gorgeous! I love all the colors! What a great spread!

Sounds like you are doing everything right, glad the delivery went smoothly

CONGRATS!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

PRECIOUS!!!!

Congrats, they are all so darn pretty


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Congratulations!!! How exciting!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

They are darling. Good job mama did!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Adorable! I think you've done enough for the runt she's eating good and the extra nutrients are always good for them. Just keep offering her milk and she'll come around just fine for you. Maybe in a day or two she'll be able to nurse with brother and sisters.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

FOUR babies! Huzzah! They are absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Thanks guys! This is my first set of quads! Im so excited and i cannot decide which doeling to retain! Ill give them a few weeks and see how they are turning out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Congrats on the babies


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Congratulations!!! they are adorable! What a good momma... both you and the goat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

So nice to hear of a happy healthy delivery! And quads too! Adorable babies and I think as long as the tiniest baby girl is getting something in her belly, she'll do fine,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

They are really cute...congrats....... :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Wow! Healthy quads, so many doelings, blue eyes, some possible polled, AND a plethora of colors. You hit the jackpot! I hope Tifa does that for me, but she isn't big enough for quads I don't think. Lol. I need two girls and a boy at least...so I can keep a boy, a girl and still have something to sell! Lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

I was looking at the pics last night showing them to my husband and kids, they are ADORABLE! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Strawberry's Kidding Thread- Quads!*

Thanks! I am really enjoying them ...they are hilarious bouncy lil things!

I got some more pictures of them this morning. 
So which ones do yall think are polled? Im thinking the buckling and chamoisee doeling are polled because their heads look different and the cream and brown doelings are going to have horns, they have swirled hair. But i have never seen polled babies so im just guessing! Its kinda hard to tell in these pics, the lighting isnt the best










Brown doeling









Cream doeling









Chamy doeling









Buckling


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful!  Congrats! :leap:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know how to tell if they are polled or not. Have you felt their heads where the horns would be? I guess you could just keep feeling them and if it seems like the bumps are growing then they must be horned... if not they I would say they are polled. Maybe when they are a couple weeks old you could clip their heads a little to see better if they all look the same or different...

Sure are cute though!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats they are adorable! as to telling if they are polled or not, the skin will move over the top of the buttons if they are polled. If you do a search you'll find a few different posts about it. But the main thing is to just feel the horn buttons and if they are not polled you'll know soon.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok thanks for the info! I havent felt any nubs or anything yet on any of them but i check everyday. And i do know that some polled goats will still get bumps under the skin...but the skin will move over the bumps like you said newmama. So i will just wait and see! I saw a post a long time ago that someone on here (cant remember who) can tell if they were polled by the way the hair on their head grew. Swirls where the horns would be indicated a horned goat and straight hair indicated polled....but im not really sure on that!! Im soooooo hoping for polled! I hate disbudding so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow little Strawberry was really hiding some kids in there hu? :greengrin: 

Congrats for you...they are all beautiful. Enjoy them-I bet they are gonna be loads of fun to watch grow! :thumb:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Just my experience, but they all look polled  
They're all so adorable!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh -- SO cute! Congrats!
I want babies too!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

congratulations!! :leap: :clap:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

:leap: Congrats ! They are adorable !


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats they are so cute :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

all look polled except maybe the buckskin.... can you get a closer straight view of his head/ face for me? Congrats on the babies by the way...they are precious!!!


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!

Myfainters: sorry it took so long but i finally got a warm sunny day to get pics. So will these work?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's so handsome! I have no comment on whether or not they are polled, but they are ALL sooo gorgeous. JEALOUS!!! And can't wait for my kids lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg how cute  Buckskin is my favorite color!  :greengrin:


----------

